# Sublimation Inks in Canada.?



## Th3j3rk (Nov 9, 2010)

I have an Epson R1800 that hasn't been used since 2008, but i cleaned it out and put in Normal ink cartridges to make sure everything works fine before i try sublimation inks..

I also have the QuickConnect II Continuous Ink System but everything dried up and is not working on that..

1st.. is there a way of cleaning out the CIS of the dried up ink and clogging inside the tubes or is it useless now?

2nd if it's useless now can anyone direct to some Sublimation ink cartridges in Canada so i can see if i like the quality of T-Shirts and Mugs? Is Dye Sublimation the same and just Sublimation Ink?

3rd.. if i keep as ink-jet printer.. what would be the best ink and paper to use for t-shirts.. since i can use larger paper on this printer than my color laser printer i will only be using this for the larger images.. 

4th.. which is better quality.. Sublimation or using heat transfer papers for t-shirts?

sorry for all the questions...
Thanx in advance!!


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

dye sublimation and sublimation inks are the same thing.
IMO, sublimation is the highest quality, softest hand, permanent and will last the life of the shirt.
does not have to be washed in cold water or turned inside out to prolong life.


----------



## Th3j3rk (Nov 9, 2010)

Using Sublimation inks can only be used on 50/50 blends.. and not 100% cotton right?
Where is a good place to get blank tees with this blend in canada??


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Sublimation will last the life of the garment. Whereas, heat transfer shirt will eventually fade and crack depending on the wear and tear of the garment. Since your CIS system is dried up, it would be best to start with a new one.


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

Using sublimation On 50/50 blends you are going to get some fading after washing the garment, as the sublimation inks will not adhere to the cotton. I would try to stick to at least 65% polyester to have a good print.
You can get sublimation t-shirts, ink & other supplies at the following in Canada:
Welcome To Tropical Graphics -Canada
Canadian Engravers Supply Co. (Ontario, Mississauga / Alberta, Calgary)
Joto. Bringing Images To Life
Welcome to Value-Rite - Business Products Inc.
Image Transfer Technology


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Since dye-sublimation doesn't work on cotton, the higher % of cotton is in the blend - the more washed out, muted and faded your ptint will look. I.e on 50/50 blends only half of the ink will actually get transferred onto the t-shirt.

The print will be most crisp, vivid and true to the original graphics if 100% polyester is used. 

Dye sublimation inks are not opaque, so when printing on coloured t-shirts the graphics should be always darker, than the t-shirt colour.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

buy a new printer with refillable carts, we just got a epson workforce 1100 cheap, check out lgpinks.com


----------

